# Arps Blackhawk Half Tracks



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Good day all. Just having a look around for a set of axle brackets for a set of Arps half tracks. Seems to be a few sets of tracks out there that folks have removed from their tractors, and then have sold off the tractor with the brackets still attached to the axle! 
I'm currently working with an old timer that is restoring his 8N and wants to add his tracks to give him something a bit unique but seems the brackets were not included when he got the track set up. Anyone out there have a weird looking set of brackets attached to their rear axle that they may want to get rid of?









Help in tracking down a set complete with springs would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I know of nothing in my neck of the woods your seeking,but sure interest in your project...keep updates coming.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Thomas! I will update as we go!


----------

